#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Gezocht: abaayat en/of ghumoer

## Amatoellaah

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

Ik ben op zoek naar abayaat /ghumoer. (en dan heb ik het specifiek over abayaat/ghumoer die voldoen aan de islamitische voorschriften) 
Indien iemand mij kan helpen; plaats meer info graag in deze topic.

بارك الله فيكم

----------

